# Advise on breeders in Scotland



## Melrose29 (Jun 14, 2014)

Looking for a recommended breeder in Scotland to buy puppy

I would even travel to north of England

Any recommendations and websites or tel nos would be great

Thanks for advice


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Scottish Cockapoos, Glendream Cockapoos are two of the ones I know of although I personally cannot recommend either because we got our pup from Anzil in Liverpool. We live near Glasgow and travelling to Liverpool was no problem and well worth it.

Wherever you decide to go make sure all the health checks are in place and try to visit more than one breeder.

Good luck.


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

I live on the edge of Glasgow too. We travelled to Gloucester to a breeder we had used before, Marley Doodles. I do know a couple of people who have dogs from Scottish Cockapoos and they seem lovely dogs but couldn't say more than that as I've not really looked into them in any detail.


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi. We got our pup, Watson (he is 14 weeks today) from Anthony at Anzil.
We cannot fault him- he is just lovely. The vet told me he was one of the healthiest puppies he had ever seen. Photo attached - he is munching on an ice cube.









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

dsnth said:


> Hi. We got our pup, Watson (he is 14 weeks today) from Anthony at Anzil.
> We cannot fault him- he is just lovely. The vet told me he was one of the healthiest puppies he had ever seen. Photo attached - he is munching on an ice cube.
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what our vet said. She also said Bailey had the best of everything, food, jabs, etc.


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

It's lovely to know that your pup has had a good start in life isn't it? We received similar comments from our vet about Stanley too. We travelled a very long way for him but it was totally worth it to get him from a breeder that we had confidence in. I know that practicalities do come into it but the journey time for visiting and collecting are such a tiny part of a lifetime with your dog so for us, the journey wasn't a problem. That's not to say that there aren't equally good breeders closer to home in Scotland and Northern England. There clearly are. We just happened to find the one we used first...


----------



## Melrose29 (Jun 14, 2014)

What colour is your puppy in the pic

I am looking for a teddy brown or slightly lighter one

Any recommendations scotland or north England please


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Truthfully we don't know what colour Watson is. He isn't gold or brown or apricot nor is he totally red. He does have lots of paler streaks throughout his coat. His mum is a golden cocker & dad a red miniature poodle. Anthony (who we got him from) said he hadn't had a puppy that colour before. Sorry, no real help. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melrose29 (Jun 14, 2014)

Watson is lovely.


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Lovely pic of Watson, these pups grow soooo fast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Unfortunately, with cockapoos, you can't really choose your colour! You may take home a red cockapoo and end up with an apricot a year later. An apricot may go darker, or lighten up to an almost creamy colour.

I brought home a deep chocolate brown puppy



And now have a cafe au lait 18 month old who is still getting lighter!



The furthest north I have heard of a recommended breeder is Rosedale doodles in Preston or Charmilla cockapoos in Dewsbury.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Colour really does not matter, nature of pup and temprement of parents is, in my opinion, the most important thing (along with health checks).

I started off wanting a brown pup by the time i found Anthony at Anzil I knew Bailey could have been pink with dots and i still wanted her!


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

And don't worry about drive home. We had a 5 hour plus journey. Watson just slept. Took him to visit friends yesterday over 2 hours each way, he just sleeps. Its worth phoning Anthony, he is really helpful & happy to chat

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melrose29 (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your information

I will contact Anthony in he first instance.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

A few of us have pups from Mandy who has McCockapoos in Aberedeen, I'm from Yorkshire and travelled to get Fergus. 
I couldn't recommend her highly enough infact of the three dogs I've got she's the only breeder I've had that I would recommend. 
All her dogs live inside, the pups are raised in doors, all her dogs are PRA clear. Her dogs are her pets and as such live their lives with her which many breeders don't once their breeding lives are over then they are sold on. 
She has a litter at the moment with two beautiful tri phantoms, beautiful markings and is expecting a repeat mating of my dog Fergus later this month. Good luck xx

Fergus ....


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

My Poppy is also from Mandy in Scotland. I can't recommend her enough. You really won't find a more dedicated hobby breeder where the dogs are treated like royalty and live in the home. Her puppies are just stunning. I can PM you her contact details or you can try PMing her direct, she is MandyM on here. 

Pics of Poppy eat 5 weeks and now 6.5 months old (ignore the comedy legs, it was the camera angle LOL) xxx


----------



## Melrose29 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes if you could forward me Mandy's details and or website that would be great,thanks


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi , if you open this link to an old thread it was started by Mandy. If you click on her forum name in the top left hand corner you can press a link that allows you to email her, she will love talking doggies and be more than willing to answer any questions or discuss what you're searching for . Good luck x 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=24698


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Melrose29 said:


> Yes if you could forward me Mandy's details and or website that would be great,thanks


I've sent you a prove message with her email address.


----------



## Melrose29 (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you.


----------

